
Rust in Blockchain: CKB Transaction Structure Part I - aimeedeer
https://talk.nervos.org/t/ckb-transaction-structure-part-i/3432
======
aimeedeer
[https://github.com/nervosnetwork/ckb](https://github.com/nervosnetwork/ckb)

